# Dog beds



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I know this is another over discussed area but.........

I am again wanting to get a doggy bed for my dogs! Anyone have any thoughts on a nice one? I have right now a round type with the sheep skin top you know that cream colored bunchy stuff on top I have two of those one orthopedic one and two that are those plain pillow type.

What I am wondering about is the ones that look like couches and anything that is a nice quality .

What is happening with the beds I purchase, Sam's club, Petco, Walmart, target, I have also bought one on line the orthopedic one,they are really nice ,(I have never though purchased one from any of the mom and pop stores I get food from hmmm maybe I should but they are very expensive their) but they seem to me the stuffed ones just don't last and even replacing the filling with that fluff you buy at the fabric stores, or the foam they just aren't the same afterwards!

So what I want to know is does anyone have any recommendations for a nice sturdy comfy bed for the pups? Oh and affordable heehee! I was looking at fetch dog the online sight and yah I love those beds but wow the price is astronomical but this is another thing I am wondering, the beds I have I have paid up to $50.00 and that was for the orthopedic bed I bought on line. Is it then better to actually buy one of the more expensive ones do they last longer are they really any better than the ones you can buy at Sam's club for 19.99?

also anyone make their bed for their pup? This is one of my can I do this questions! I have always been intrigued with the idea hmmmm maybe it can be done! What did you stuff it with and how is it holding up?

Ok I think I am done with the questions! Thanks Guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

You might look into Orvis (Orvis Official Store: Quality Men's Clothing, Women's Clothing, Fly Fishing Gear, Dog Beds, Home Furnishings, Luggage, Travel, Hunting, and Gifts; Since 1856.).

I have purchased 3 beds for Mateo through them and find them really good quality.

Also, L.L.Bean.


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

I use Kuranda beds for my guys. I have 4 of them LOL. They fit perfectly into crates as well, and are super easy to clean & vacuum. I have 3 of the size large (they fit into 42" L wire crates), and one XL for downstairs.. you can see that it holds all 3 of mine just fine:










I toss a blanket on top of it and just wash the blanket as needed. Works great. Kuranda beds also have a 1yr. warranty, so if anything breaks, they'll replace it for free  

Kuranda Dog Beds - Orthopedic and Chewproof


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Definitely Orvis and LL Bean...that's what we have at our house...if only choosing one, Orvis.


----------



## RRs (Aug 31, 2011)

What a great picture! Sako certainly looks comfortable. :smile:

We have 2 beds from mammothoutlet.com that the dogs love and seem to be holding up well.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Costco dog beds FTW! Can't beat them for $20


----------



## happygirlx3 (Feb 22, 2010)

I love my Bowser Bed. They're extremely expensive, but worth it. I don't think I'll ever buy another dog bed. 

Here is their website: Homepage - - BOWSERS

I bought the large double donut that looks like a miniature couch. I was lucky to get it at cost since I worked at a pet store where they're sold. 

I like all the designs to choose from as well. I picked one to match the furniture in my room. My dogs used to sleep in bed with me and now they'd rather lay in their bed!

Here's what mine looks like:


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Those do look comfy...here's a site with free shipping and 25% off.
Dog Beds, Pet Beds - 25% OFF Storewide & FREE Shipping


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

I like Orvis and Kuranda, but they are pricey. (My dogs' favorite bed is the Deep Dish from Orvis.) You can also find decent beds at Tuesday Morning. The Costco beds used to be ok, but now they're stuffed with cedar chips from China, and some dogs have developed seizures (!), so, IMO, they're not worth the risk.

If you want to go DIY, you can buy a twin-sized egg crate mattress pad, cut it to size, and throw any dog bed cover on it. The mattress pad will only cost $20-50 (depending on size, quality, store, etc), and you'll get several beds out of it. You can buy an expensive cover, like Orvis, or try your luck on Etsy.


----------



## Mondo (Dec 20, 2011)

Lots of nice ones. If only Tuffy would use one. Toby sleeps on a bed, but Tuffy likes the carpet. Or the bathroom floor. It isn't good for him, but not much I can do. I used to crate them both at night with cushions, but Tuffy runs so hot I'd hear him panting pretty regularly.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Look at this link if interested in Bowser Bed...even better offers and some sites donate profits to helping homeless pets.
- BOWSERS
Dog beds: luxury dog beds, donut dog beds, double donut dog beds, round dog beds, bowser dog beds, toile dog beds, quality dog beds, designer dog beds, small dog beds, fancy dog beds, profit goes to help homeless pets

I may buy one of these beds...like, Yogi really needs another one.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I will tell you that I have 4 beds in the house for 2 dogs and the one bed that they both try to take is the one that I made myself. I used one of those egg crate toppers that you put on a twin bed. I folded it over on itself so it is really thick. Then I got some denim type washable material in the remnant bin at the fabric store and made a big square sack that would fit over the whole thing. Originally I was going to put a zipper in the end but that was just too much for me so I just sewed velcro in the end and that got filled with dog fluff so now it doesn't have anything holding the end closed (but the dogs really don't care!).

It is really thick and for extra measure I throw one of the kids Mickey Mouse quilts from their twin beds on top of it (both kids are wayyyyyy past Mickey Mouse age!) and the dogs just wallow away on it all night. I also have one from Sams' but it isn't as thick and neither dog likes it much. As soon as one gets up off the homemade bed, the other one rushes over and takes it!


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

I love Orvis beds - they look SO nice! But my wallet (and boyfriend) would never forgive me if I spent that much on a dog bed, lol! Sometimes I'll just look at their beds because theyre so nice looking, hah.

What I did was I bought a king-sized tempurpedic mattress topper from craigslist for $25 and I'm planning on making a few dog beds out of it. It's 4" thick and SO nice, even if a little dusty/used. So I'd suggest browsing craigslist/freecycle/kijiji for any cheap memory foam mattress toppers you can find. 
What I'm gonna do is measure and cut out a few large rectangles out of the foam and each bed will have two layers of foam stacked on top of each other to make it extra cushy and supportive. I can probably make two large dog beds and a XL crate pad (we got Eevee a 48" crate for some reason.. spoiled! :wink out of the mattress topper I got. I'm going to cover the foam with a waterproof cover (most likely flannel-backed vinyl) to protect the foam from accidents and overall dirtiness. Then I'll cover _that _with a soft but durable cover. Some people use upholstery fabric or duck canvas, some people like to use something softer like fleece material. Its all up to you! :smile:


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

kady05 said:


> I use Kuranda beds for my guys. I have 4 of them LOL. They fit perfectly into crates as well, and are super easy to clean & vacuum. I have 3 of the size large (they fit into 42" L wire crates), and one XL for downstairs.. you can see that it holds all 3 of mine just fine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bet I could make one of those! Nice picture by the way 

I have a few dog beds that were given to me but the biggest one I made out of a patio chair cushion. Its 4 feet by 2 feet, aobut 6 inches thick. I made a canvass cover for it with a zipper for easy cleaning


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

About 3 years ago I purchased a Ceasar Millan orthopedic bed from Petco for Dutchess.
It is the best dog bed that I've ever had for the smaller Danes. It has still held it's shape, it's blue, 
and has a washable cover. They still have them for sale, I believe they cost about $60 now.
It's not big enough for Tank or Goliath, but Sophia loves to sleep all curled up on it.


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

I LOVE the mammoth beds that were previously mentioned. They are somewhat pricey (particularly for big dogs... and because we got the orthopedic ones) but I consider them an investment. I know that the girls will have them forever -- they are sturdy and nice and big for them to stretch out on, and loaded with padding that is firm yet flexible -- even on our wood floor. With a few of our other beds, the girls will lay down on it and just come down with a thump when it's right on the wood floor -- not enough padding. Anyway, I really approve of those ones.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

I have a Kuranda knockoff with a orthopedic dog bed on top, this seems to be the favorite around here, I have 2 more of the same ortho beds that I've packed with bedding/foam from worn out beds. Who knows, they sleep on the radiator cover more often than not because it's warm, or there's a futon they are allowed on. We don't have room for it here anymore but our papazan chair used to be a huge hit.


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

I have been looking into this for the last few days, now that becka is not chewing her bed to pieces. At the moment we are looking to get a mattress and cover it with a proper dog bed cover
The Cot Mattress Company - Products - Cot mattresses - Superstart sprung cot-bed mattress is the mattress we are planning on buying.

We will eventually only get them for one room, and use cheaper alternatives in the other rooms (we currently have one bed, one crate and one water bowl in every room).

The suspended beds look good and I would not mind finding one and trying her out in it - its kind of like a hammock for the pup


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

We also use the Costco Pillow Beds but lately have found they just arent cutting it. They also carry the foam beds so last time we were there we picked up 2. What we found is that our guys are so use to the pillow beds they dont like the foam so we have ended up double stacking them  Now they are content little monkies with their double highs.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

My boss has square memory foam bed(s) for her Labs...the cover is easily removed and washed, and she said that she washes the foam as well, and its super easy! I like these ones as they have rolled sides to them so that the dogs can flop around without falling off. Her female LOVES them...doesnt like her male laying on "her beds" at all!LOL

I need to figure out where she got them...as I know all of mine would LOVE them...and with not having stuffing the older ones wont tear at them!:thumb:


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Kuranda's are awesome, I'm sure my dogs would love one. I'm putting that on the list of things to purchase... I've always thought they were ugly but Kady's looks really cute with that patterned blanket over it. Why hadn't I thought of that before?!

Another vote for the Bowser beds... I own two of them, one is a brown donut bed that we've had for two years now. It's held up beautifully, and if your dog just likes something to curl up in and rest their head on the side, it's perfect! I love the ultra-suede-y fabric, easy to wash or spot clean, and (after I wash it) it still looks new. I bought one of the new "outdoor orbit beds" by Bowser and the fabric is even more durable, the stuffing seems to be much more durable too, it's held it's shape much better (we've had it for about 6 months now and despite the bottom white cover getting a little grey, it still looks new). They are pricey beds, a large will run about $160, but to be honest I'm never going to waste my money on the cheaper Costco, Pet Supermarket, Walmart, etc beds again. It might work for some peoples' dogs, but mine end up destroying them (not chewing) after a few weeks, and they end up flat lol.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 18, 2012)

Channel's previous owner had a fancy bed for her and when I got her I just threw a bunch of old quilts and sleeping bag in a corner and that's where she made her nest


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

YOU GUYS ARE THE BEST!!!!! YES I AM SHOUTING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I want to personally thank each and every one of you! THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!
I am so motivated to make one, buy one I have four dogs so Yep, what started out I needed just for one well this is going to be great they are all going to get new beds because you guys were so helpful! I am thinking of making and looking at the orvis, LLBean, my goodness all these sights( I am writing this all down all the places not just those, that you guys have suggested! Happy Shopping for me, Happy sewing for me, Happy building for me and the hubby haha, well you guys get it ! I am so happy right now! Now after I make well the hubby too I am not doing this alone and or buy the beds well you know I will as best I can try to post! I am such a dip with the photos "eh I am not even going there too happy looking at all these suggestions and thinking of looking at DIY and also the sights so much to do here! THANK YOU AGAIN GUYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! smile smile smile smile!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Tell the hubby if he does a good job, you might be able to set up a home business selling dog beds. Then he can retire, stay home, make dog beds and drive you nuts!!


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I bought Abbie this damn bed at Petco around Christmas for $100.










My aunt gave me a $25 gift card to Petco for x-mas (everything is so overpriced there). I used half my xmas money on the rest of it, Merry Christmas Abbie! 


She loves this bed though. She leaves my bed and always wants to sleep on her bed instead. It's 3x her size, especially when she curls up in a ball, and she loves beds with bumpers or sides on them. Just wish I had found a cheaper bed :-X


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

meggels said:


> I bought Abbie this damn bed at Petco around Christmas for $100.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is pretty much the one that my boss has for her dog(well she has 4 that are for both her labs but only Lola uses them) and her's have all 4 sides...but she paid about 30 for them, I just dont know what store she got them at!LOL


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Yeah, Petco sucks. So overpriced. Would never have gone there if I didn't get the gift card, but realize now (a month later) that I should have just bought some toys and bought a cheaper bed somewhere else...)

Oh well, Princess Hound loves it.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I love the costco beds, cheap and they last a good time. I have this bed for Uno, its pretty nice for the money, but I put a blanket inside of it to add extra padding. Looks like the blue one is cheaper then mocha one. 











http://www.amazon.com/Bolster-Couch..._1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1327120772&sr=8-4&tag=vig-20


You can probably make your own bed by using a crib mattress and using a thicker cover that can be easily washed.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I was so close to buying that one too!


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

I just bought a pretty regtangular dog pillow style bed then put 2 feather pills in it and now its great, like a mattress. Then I built a wooden frame for it with ply wood and 2x4 wood and stained in dee cherry color. Avery loves it


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

OMG I'm seriously in love with Uno! He's so handsome


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Mol just has a Dr Foster and Smiths bed, one filled with foam and cedar chips. In hind sight though, I really wish I'd got her a memory foam or orthopedic one. The cover comes off for washing, which is vital in our little household. (In fact, I really learn't my lesson there with Windy's bed, but I had no idea back then that cat's could get so dirty).
I was looking at Mol's bed yesterday, and it is definitely starting to look a bit sad, but it's roughly 5 years old now and it is washed alot, so I guess I can't complain too much. 
Mol doesn't really use it during the summer, she prefers sleeping at night on the cool tiles, or on the pool deck outside

ETA I forgot that when Mol was really young, I bought her one of the beds you fill with water so it would be nice and cool for her to lie on. Only spent like, $80.00. It lasted one night. 
Moral is that if you have a chewer, (or a puppy), don't bother forking out for one of these beds.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Aspen has a memory foam dog bed inside and a cedar chips bed like mentioned above outside. Both are 36"W x 50"L. But the memory foam dog bed is 6" thick.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> ETA I forgot that when Mol was really young, I bought her one of the beds you fill with water so it would be nice and cool for her to lie on. Only spent like, $80.00. It lasted one night.
> Moral is that if you have a chewer, (or a puppy), don't bother forking out for one of these beds.


I got one those for my Lab many years ago... I just wanted him to be more comfortable in the summer. It also didn't last long, mostly because it started to _mold._ :yuck:

Yuck.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

NewYorkDogue said:


> I got one those for my Lab many years ago... I just wanted him to be more comfortable in the summer. It also didn't last long, mostly because it started to _mold._ :yuck:
> 
> Yuck.


Actually, it is mould dear one!  I still have to get use to the different spelling here!

You know, now that I think about it, unless you changed the water everyday, which would have been a pain in the ar$e, it would be very easy for mildew and mould to grow in stagnant water. Maybe Mol did do me a favour in the end. That's why I bought it too, thinking I was so nice and thoughtful wanting her to be cool on a hot summer night. And, actually, I don't think I've seen those beds advertised for quite some time now, maybe it's because of the mould problem?


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> Actually, it is mould dear one!  I still have to get use to the different spelling here!
> 
> You know, now that I think about it, unless you changed the water everyday, which would have been a pain in the ar$e, it would be very easy for mildew and mould to grow in stagnant water. Maybe Mol did do me a favour in the end. That's why I bought it too, thinking I was so nice and thoughtful wanting her to be cool on a hot summer night. And, actually, I don't think I've seen those beds advertised for quite some time now, maybe it's because of the mould problem?


Yup. That would be my guess. And it took no time at all to mold/mould...

That bed would go under the category of GITNIP: "Good in theory, not in practice"- LOL!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

MollyWoppy said:


> Actually, it is mould dear one!  I still have to get use to the different spelling here!
> 
> You know, now that I think about it, unless you changed the water everyday, which would have been a pain in the ar$e, it would be very easy for mildew and mould to grow in stagnant water. Maybe Mol did do me a favour in the end. That's why I bought it too, thinking I was so nice and thoughtful wanting her to be cool on a hot summer night. And, actually, I don't think I've seen those beds advertised for quite some time now, maybe it's because of the mould problem?


Rocky has one in his crate. It's been filled with water for a very long time and has never molded or mildewed. But, it is sealed tight and he is not a chewer. For mold to grow, it has to have access to air of some kind. His is the type that is vinyl and has an inner core of foam and you fill it with enough water to soak the foam thoroughly then seal it closed.

He LOVES his water bed and it keeps him totally cool all year. He sleeps in his crate all the time with both doors wide open.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

chowder said:


> Rocky has one in his crate. It's been filled with water for a very long time and has never molded or mildewed. But, it is sealed tight and he is not a chewer. For mold to grow, it has to have access to air of some kind. His is the type that is vinyl and has an inner core of foam and you fill it with enough water to soak the foam thoroughly then seal it closed.
> 
> He LOVES his water bed and it keeps him totally cool all year. He sleeps in his crate all the time with both doors wide open.


Do you remember who manufactures this one? -- Sounds like a different construction than the one I had...


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

MollyWoppy said:


> Tell the hubby if he does a good job, you might be able to set up a home business selling dog beds. Then he can retire, stay home, make dog beds and drive you nuts!!


The hubby is great with woodworking Oh yes , he can make the wood frame for the beds! I have already sent him some ideas and he complained that he is not going to let me email him anymore(denied) as I sent him ummmm 18 different sights (Blush Blush) yah right~~ if he doesn't accept my emails ~yaddayaddayadda~~ I should post some of the things he has done! Ummm as for retiring staying at home to drive me nuts, a weekend drives me nuts !!!!!!!!!! After a week around Xmas time I am ready for the straight jacket!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! UGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

NewYorkDogue said:


> Do you remember who manufactures this one? -- Sounds like a different construction than the one I had...



Rocky's is a Canine Cooler. I did have one (many many many years ago) have a seam come apart and leak but the company replaced it with the new design and this one has never leaked since we filled it. It does get really heavy once you put the water in it, so we only take it out of his crate once every couple of months to wash the cover because it's a bear to try and put back inside. It fits perfectly in a large midwest crate. We might have had more problems with it if it was in the middle of a floor where I had to try and move it to vacuum a lot or something. 

He absolutely loves his water bed and he stays so cool in it that he actually will leave the air conditioner vent and go lay in his crate.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 18, 2012)

i bring her to where i work and this is how she keeps it real


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

So darn cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Love that photo!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I have Kuranda beds also - I like them because i can wash the lambswool with no problem, and they are up off the floor. 

Rebel, however, does not go nuts over his Kuranda like everyone told me he would. He's just never cottoned up to it. He'll sleep in it, but he often squishes himself into a little corner with his head on the PVC pipe.

but, it's what I got for him so it's what he uses. I bought the giant-sized bed for him and it's just too expensive to trash and start over. I did have three, though, and I gave the two smaller ones to rescue groups.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

my dog uses our bed and sofa as his bed.
on the floor in the livingroom there's a rug
with a thin blanket over it and that's his bed.
in our bedroom there's a dog bed (a real one
on the floor) and that's his other bed. so, between
the sofa, our bed and his 2 beds he has 4 beds. :happy:


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Well I did it so far I bought a memory foam (OMG SO COMFY) and yes I was shouting so comfy WOW! I finally convinced the hubby and we got one its really think no cedar in it though all this chopped up memory foam! My daughter wants it for a pillow heehee! Its one of the nicest beds I have ever gotten for the pups! Thanks to everyone who motivated me! And yes you all did!
I also (gee I am not a sewing person) am making a bed that is like the blankets that you tie the ends together. I have the material its a flannel type whatever it is that you make the throws with and its brown with little doggie prints on it and the bottom is plain brown. I actually bought pillows that were on sale from sears which are very nice pillows and I am going to put this in muslin to wrap it and put it inside the cover. I had it on the ground unstuffed and the dogs were already laying on it this way haha! So cute! Well anyway I am going to purchase one more type too and I am now re~looking at all the great responses! Thanks again all!


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

i like doing them myself becuase if the dog tears it or pees on it or generally destroys it you dont have to feel freaked out about jsut tossing it.
and you can make it look however you want(you can use any fabric you want!) i made beds for my cats useing old couch cusions we had a couch we tossed out and i took all 3 cushions for 3 of my cats on of my cats loves thick soft padding so with one cussion i took an old down filled comforter to use to cover it for the second bed my cat ginger LOVES my sweat shirts inside out so i took her two favorites and cut them and coverd it with that and my 3rd kitty likes firm and smooth he hates soft (he actually prefers to sleep on concrete floor to my bed or the carpet) so i took a satin sheet to cover cut the cusion in half to make it thinner and voil'a all three cats have there own personal beds.
with cesar i bought a toddlar matress those are usually water proof,not low to the ground and quite durable i then made a giant slip cover for it from a 5 dollar throw blanket from wally world that micro fiber.


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

We recently made our own dog beds...








I highly suggest it, the dogs love it and it was way cheaper than a Kuranda.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

I make all my own beds. One being because of the high price. Two being because i like it to be the colors i want it to be. Three becasue i like HUGE beds for my pups that are tall and they sink into. I've also made beds with a blanket sewn to three sides so they can "burrow". And they seem to like the beds i make them better. 

Right now i am working on a 36x28'' bed made of jeans material (human jeans cut up!) for Annie's cage. Its going to be 12'' thick and im going to stuff it with fiber fill and cut up temperpedic foam. Cost me like $10


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Cliffdog said:


> We recently made our own dog beds...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could you give me the measurements for thoese and how you did it? That looks awesome and it would keep my baby girl from laying on the hard floor..


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

Makovach said:


> Could you give me the measurements for thoese and how you did it? That looks awesome and it would keep my baby girl from laying on the hard floor..


We got all the instructions from Columbus Dog Connection site and there's even a link to a video on the page, which is really helpful:
Elevated Dog Beds

ETA: oh but our legs are 6", not four. Wanted to be able to reach down from the side of the bed and pet the dogs, so we made them a little taller


----------

